# Dubai vs Malaysia



## imranmali (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi, 

I'm from pakistan. I got offer from Malaysia(6.5k MYR) and Dubai(10k will revise after 3 months to 13-14k AED). I'm single can any one suggest me which one is better?

Thanks.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

AddyGrow235 said:


> I think Dubai is better for you.


Thanks for the prompt reply!


----------



## AddyGrow (Feb 5, 2015)

Dubai is good place


----------

